# Carb Adjustment Hepl



## 47jchiggins (Aug 21, 2015)

I have a newly acquired 47-48 Roadmaster Whizzer with an H motor and a Tilliston ML5B. I can get it running but there is clearly a fuel/air mixture issue that I haven't been able to solve. Does anyone have a carburetor diagram? 

Thanks,

Todd

Ps, I will get pics up soon


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 21, 2015)

There is a brass t type screw on the bottom of the carb area.  Lightly Turn to close then turn about 1/2 turn or a tad less open. Anymore will choke the engine. You'll know if the throttle response dogs out then turn the air / fuel mixture screw to close lightly then turn it open about 1 turn open a little more or less. This part is up to the throttle response adjust to suit the engine response.


----------



## 47jchiggins (Aug 21, 2015)

redline1968 said:


> There is a brass t type screw on the bottom of the carb area.  Lightly Turn to close then turn about 1/2 turn or a tad less open. Anymore will choke the engine. You'll know if the throttle response dogs out then turn the air / fuel mixture screw to close lightly then turn it open about 1 turn open a little more or less. This part is up to the throttle response adjust to suit the engine response.




Thanks Mark, I will try that. I pulled the top of the bowl off and checked the float, had about 1/4" fuel inside bowl. Then I pulled the needle on the top, put the straw to carb cleaner all way down and sprayed and filled the bowl about 1/2". I put it all together to soak overnight. I will try your recommended adjustments and see what happens.

Todd


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 21, 2015)

Also check your float level sounds a little low.


----------



## 47jchiggins (Aug 22, 2015)

Soooooo, I adjusted the float level to about 1/2" fuel, removed the carb and pulled out the lower needle, cleaned it and the seat, put it all together, set the adjustments as stated and still nothing.......
I have a new J6 with nice blue spark but I am clearly missing something. Are the valve, point settings the same on the H as the J ? I have J manual with an H on order........

Todd


----------



## racie35 (Aug 22, 2015)

You may be fiddling with a carb that needs more than adjustments.  May be clogged etc


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 22, 2015)

What type of problems is it doing? Does it fire up and stall out when revved.  Or just  wants to start. I'd would start at the beginning . Check the gas flow no obstructions. Then the points gap. Then the gap between the mag and the flywheel.  Next the gap on the spark plug and clean it Once they are specked out. Make sure the gaskets are sealing new gaskets recommended if the one used are old and used before. Not if they were new and used but not aged.  Then the float checked. Adjust the air/fuel mixture then the T looking screw on the bottom of the carb.  If all siad is done shoot if with some starting fluid. To get the first start.
Here are the H specs. For a guide.


----------



## Whizzerick (Aug 23, 2015)

47jchiggins said:


> I can get it running but there is clearly a fuel/air mixture issue that I haven't been able to solve. Does anyone have a carburetor diagram?




You don't say WHAT is going on exactly. Does it rev to high? Stall? Miss?


----------



## 47jchiggins (Aug 23, 2015)

Whizzerick said:


> You don't say WHAT is going on exactly. Does it rev to high? Stall? Miss?




Sorry.....I have Good spark and good gas and flow, using True Fuel, 92 octane.
Initially it would fire and run but I would need to hold my hand over the air intake while riding, allowing a bit of air, then cover to choke and so on., sputtering down the road. For a brief moment, i was successful at setting the choke to about 75% closed an made a couple laps around the block 1/2 throttle but that didn't last.

I started fiddling with the carb, pulled needle and seat cleaning as I went, and now it just pops and fires on occasion but I'm unable to keep it running......it actually fires more when I stop peddling ( while on the stand) and engage the compression release .I feel like I made it worse. I'm thinking rebuild kit for the carb?


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 23, 2015)

clean emulsion tube


----------



## 47jchiggins (Aug 26, 2015)

She's alive! She's alive !! She's aaaalive!!!

Thanks to all who posted replies........it was a combination of the carb and timing.....she is purring like lion.

Does anyone have a spare "H" om that I could purchase?

Thanks,

Todd


----------

